# اجهزة التشويش على الهاتف المحمول فى المساجد.......هل هى.....؟



## kaldoon80 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام .....
كثيرا ما نسمع نغمات لهواتف النقالة لاى مواطن فى الاماكن العامة وفى الطريق وفى السوق يبدو الامر عادى........ كل انسان وله نغمته المفضلة مادام الامر يتعلق بالخصوصية.
لكن عندما تسمع اغنية بصوت عالي فى المسجد وانت تحاول جاهدا ان تكون خاشعا فى صلاتك .....فهذا امرا يرفضه كل من فى المسجد نهيك على الاثم الذى يلحق بصاحب النقال الذى نسى او غفل عن قفل نقاله قبل دخوله المسجد...بانشغال المصليين عن الصلاة وسماع الاغنية او الموسيقى ..الا ما رحم ربى....

هذه بداية احببت ان ادكرها نظرا لمعاناة كثير من ائمة المساجد والقائمين على خدمة بيوت الله فى عدم استجابة المصليين بلوحة الاعلان خارج او بداخل المسجد معلقة مصورة او مكتوب عليها "اقفل الهاتف النقال"او "اقطع اتصالك بالخلق واجعل اتصالك بالخالق"...الخ والعديد من عبارات التنبيه فى كثير من مساجدنا...
فما هو الحل ؟؟
الحل هوا وضع جهاز صغير دو انتينات صغيرة بداخل المسجد.يعمل على تشويش الاشارة المرسلة والمستقبلة من الهاتف المحمول الدى يكون فى داخل النطلق....
والسؤال فى نهاية كلامى هدا ....
هل جهاز التشويش هذا ليس له اضرار على المصليين ؟؟؟من له الخبرة فى هذا المجال يفيدنا ومشكور جدا مقدما.....

تحياتى ....


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي .... أعتقد أنه لآيوجد به ضرر


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

أكيد لا يوجد اي اضرار ،، وإن وجدت فإنها ستكون بنفس الأضرار الي يؤثر بها الهاتف الخليوي ، حيث ان الموجات الي تعمل على تشتيت الإشارة هي ذاتها الموجات التي يستقبل بها الهاتف الخليوي موجاته وعملها في نفس التردد تجعلها تكاد تكون متطابقة مع تلك التي ترسل من قبل ابراج الإتصالات 
شاكر لك اخي خوفك على اخوانك المسلمين المصلين


----------



## kaldoon80 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المرور اخوانى لكننى اريد مزيدا من التفاصيل عن الاشعاعات التى تبثها مثل هذه الاجهزة.....


----------



## moremy (20 يناير 2011)

طيب ممكن تفيدنا 
وتعطينا معلومات اكثر عنها مكوناتها مثلاُ
الله يعطيك لالعافية


----------



## ابراهيم الدائري (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم اشكر حرصك واهتمامك اعتقد انه لايوجد ضرر وإن وجد فلن يكون اكثر من ضرر موجات الهاتف نفسه ومن المعلوم ان الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية لها تأثير على الانسان اذا تعرض لها بشكل مباشر ولفترات طويلة ,وعموما اذا اخذنا بمبدأ اقل الضررين فان جهاز التشويش اقل ضررا 
والسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## badre_hamdane (24 يناير 2011)

it's dipende than the pawer used from the TX(your divece


----------



## Ayman_Alqdah (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخوي على هل الموضوع الرائع 
بس اذا موجود عندك الدائرة الكهربائية الرجاء انك تمدنا فيها


----------



## عماد البدر (28 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع واعتقد بانه لا يوجد ضرر على المصلين


----------



## nasss (6 فبراير 2011)

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلا م


----------



## مهندس365 (7 فبراير 2011)

لايوجد له اي ضرر لان البارور المرسله منه ضعيفه


----------



## المهندس عجيب (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير على الاهتمام 

أظن والله أعلم انها غير مضرة بشكل كبير فكل شيئ له ضرر واثر 

وما دمنا نصلي في المساجد ان شااء الله ان ربنا يقوينا ويكتب الصحة والعافيه


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهند علي شاكر (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لفكرتك ومن الحرص على احترام بيوت الله يجب على المصلي نفسه ان يدخل المسجد وهو كله خشوع


----------



## A_alabdullh (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم .. أخي العزيز , بالنسبة لكلام أخونا السقّاف , أنا أتفق معه تماما" من حيث وجهة النظر بتطابق الموجات التي تكاد أنا تلغي بعضها الآخر , و لكن الفرق الوحيد هو بإرسال قدرة كهربائية مصحوبة بتشويش يحمل نفس تردد الإشارة التي يستقبلها الموبايل .. و بالتالي يحدث تشتت للإشارة المستقبلة و ينعدم الإستقبال , بحيث يكون الموبايل خارج نطاق التغطية ,, هذي الفكرة كانت مشروع تخرجي ,, و بالفعل إشتغلت الدائرة و قدرنا نلغي إشارة الموبايل عن طريق التشويش عليها !
أما بالنسبة للضرر .. ينصح بعدم تشغيل الدوائر ذات الترددات العالية لوقت طويل , ولكن إذا تم تشغيلها في أوقات الصلاة أوتوماتيكيا" لا أعتقد أن ذلك سيؤثر على المصليين .. والله أعلم !


----------



## Ahmed Masrawey (14 مارس 2011)

معتقدش ان في ضرر

بس يا ريت لو في حد عنده شرح ازاي اجهزه التشويش بتشتغل


----------



## alfaaris (14 مارس 2011)

thank you that is that use the same frequency signal than that l occur the noise


----------



## عبدالله البزور (17 مارس 2011)

لا يوجد له اضرار


----------



## man01 (18 مارس 2011)

نعم يوجد جهاز اسم jamer ويستخدم في اروبا وامريكا في الموتمرات الصحفيه او الندوات


----------



## بوب رام (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بكل الحريصين
لكن الا يوجد من يملك تلك الدائرة لينفع بها اخوانه


----------



## AbedAZaben (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك أخي على المشاركة
و لكنني أظن ان المشوشات (Jammers) لها اضرار جانبية على المدى الطويل, حيث التعرض لها 5 مرات يوميا ... حيت المشوش يقوم بارسال داتا لا معنى لها بنفس التردد لشركات الخلوي و لكن بقوة أكبر. فهناك انواع من الجامرز تسبب الصداع بعد 10 دقائق من بدء التشغيل...
والله أعلم


----------



## عزت ابواحمد (15 يونيو 2011)

*سلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير أتمنا ان أعرف الجهاز لكي أستعمله في المسجد *


----------

